# character assessment particulars



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

In online electronic application status inquary i found a link , that is 

 Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant


Should I need to fill up it . If yes, there is a question over there , what is your arrival date in Australia and what is your departure date in Australia? what does it means ?


Can anybody please help me in this regards.

Thanks
Arif


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

hope anybody will light on this matter.


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

jamil_tech said:


> hope anybody will light on this matter.


Can anyone plz light up on this matter


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Arif:

For arrival, just pick a month and year (maybe 6 months from now). Then for departure pick a month and 1 or 2 yrs later. They just want to get an idea of when you intend to come to AU. 



jamil_tech said:


> In online electronic application status inquary i found a link , that is
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> ...


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Arif:
> 
> For arrival, just pick a month and year (maybe 6 months from now). Then for departure pick a month and 1 or 2 yrs later. They just want to get an idea of when you intend to come to AU.




Dear amaslam,

Thank you very much for your answer. It will help me a lot. 

In this regards i have another question.

I have two passport now. As previous one have only a year remaining and no new page I made new passport for me. But here " Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" have for old passport expired date is only 2009. But my old passport expaird date is 2011 april. So i don't understand how can I put my old passport expaired date here. Please help.

Thanks
Arif


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll have to re-write that as I read that as "I have old pp with date 2009" and "I have old pp with date 2011". Can't even begin to answer as I didn't get your actual question.





jamil_tech said:


> Dear amaslam,
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer. It will help me a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

amaslam said:


> You'll have to re-write that as I read that as "I have old pp with date 2009" and "I have old pp with date 2011". Can't even begin to answer as I didn't get your actual question.


yes you are right , as I have old pp with expaired date 2011. But here in the form have last expired date only 2009 for old PP. So what should i do ?

thanks
Arif


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Send a PLE (Post Lodgement Enquiry) so you can correct the online form with your new PP details.



jamil_tech said:


> yes you are right , as I have old pp with expaired date 2011. But here in the form have last expired date only 2009 for old PP. So what should i do ?
> 
> thanks
> Arif


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Send a PLE (Post Lodgement Enquiry) so you can correct the online form with your new PP details.



Thanks for your reply. can you please tell me how do i get it (PLE) and send it ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There's an online form at immi.gov.au (search for Post Lodgement Enquiry).



jamil_tech said:


> Thanks for your reply. can you please tell me how do i get it (PLE) and send it ?


----------



## GoingDownUnder (Jan 9, 2010)

jamil did you get any thing on this,from immigration dept.


----------

